# Jointer Knives Setting Jig



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I ran across this simple jig from this guy, Ty. I think it's awesome. I wanted to pass it along. Check him out here:
https://www.monolocoworkshop.com/2017/02/jointer-knife-blade-setting-jig.html#comment-1249


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

Roger - Too simple, can't possibly work, right ? lol
I don't have a jointer but it did give me a one handed way to set the in/outfeed tables on the planer.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

That's been around for some time and it works .
Thanks for putting up the link .


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

That's pretty cool, Roger! Thanks!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanx Roger ,


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

I posted a video on this two years ago.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/97201


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

You have a winner there Roger. They are the simplest to make and work like a charm.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I like it Roger, thanks.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

I made them and they work. I believe I got the idea from one of the online magazines. He must have as well


----------



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

Awesome, Roger. I'm just getting ready to switch over the knives in my Delta, I'll def try this!


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

My old Hitachi F1000 has spring loaded blades with just a simple plastic retainer gauge to set them. Makes me wonder why this design is not used today, to simple? I guess with all the new machines coming out with helical heads there won't be any need to st blades.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks, Roger. This will be very helpful for me when setting the knives on our old Craftsman jointer in the Az shop. It does not have an adjustable outfeed table!!

cheers, Jim


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I built the same thing when I was refurbing my jointer a few years ago. It really works well!


----------



## lennyk (Feb 15, 2016)

great jig, I made a similar one from someone else's design but it used small magnets inset into the wood which was a pain to glue in
this is easier as it doesn't make any difference if the magnets are on the outside once they are all the same thickness

he marked the top center blade position on the masking tape,
the jig I copied had a little lip to keep the jig leftmost against edge of bed and the top blade position was marked on the wood above the magnet


----------



## EricTwice (Dec 9, 2016)

I have always used a scrap of 1/2 in material that is milled straight. It works great if you have height adjustment screws. If you don't, this is much better. It looks quick and easy, I will have to try this, I wonder how it works with carbide knives.

I will have to straighten the gibs first. they have been over tightened so much that they are warped, again.


----------

